# Favorite teams declaration



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I know that having different favorite sports teams can divide us, but lets all take a moment and declare ours, beginning with the 4 most popular leagues; College basketball/football, NBA, NFL and MLB. I'll start it off.

All College sports: BYU
NBA: Utah Jazz
NFL: Whichever has the best season  
MLB: indifferent


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

College sports: University of Utah
NFL: Miami Dolphins
MLB: Seattle Mariners
NBA: Utah Jazz
NHL: Colorado Avalanche


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

College sports: BYU and all other teams from Utah
NFL: Washington Redskins (picked 'em when I was 13 and have stuck with them).
MLB: LA Dodgers (picked 'em when Ogden had the old farm team and stuck with 'em).
NBA: Used to love the old Celtics with Bird and the boys--don't have a favorite now).
NHL: NA never liked hockey. Although, the winter Olympic teams are fun to watch and cheer for.
PGA: Phil Mickelson


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

College: Notre Dame & Utah 
NFL: Dallas Cowboys
There are no other sports other than football...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

NFL: San Francisco 49ers
MLB: San Francisco Giants
NCAA: Utah, Stanford
NBA: San Antonio Spurs
NHL: Vancouver Canucks


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

NFL: Cleveland
MLB: Cleveland
NCAA basketball- USU
NBA: Jazz
#1- collegiate Wrestling: Penn State


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

NFL: Denver
NBA: Jazz
MLB: (yawn)
MLS: RSL
NCAA: Utah State


----------

